# Police Officer Trevor Slot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Trevor Slot Walker Police Department, Michigan

End of Watch: Thursday, October 13, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 9 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: October 13, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Police Officer Trevor Slot was struck and killed by a bank robbery suspect while attempting to deploy stop sticks on I-96 at 8th Avenue.

The two suspects had robbed a bank in Ravenna, Michigan, and were fleeing the area when they were spotted by on-duty FBI agents who happened to be in the area. The agents initiated a pursuit and were quickly joined by several state and local agencies.

The pursuit continued along I-96 at speeds over 100 mph as the suspects opened fire on the pursuing units with a shotgun and rifle. As the vehicle approached the 8th Avenue exit Officer Slot attempted to deploy stop sticks but was fatally struck by the vehicle. The vehicle crashed moments later and the two suspects were shot and killed as they opened fire on other officers.

Officer Slot had served with the Walker Police Department for nine years. He is survived by his wife and family.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Director of Public Safety Catherine Garcia-Lindstrom
Walker Police Department
4343 Remembrance Road
Walker, MI 49534

Phone: (616) 453-5441


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Slot


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace Officer Slot


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Slot


----------

